# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: حذف کردن کادر Text Box

## haghshenasmahdi

با سلام
دوستان  من می خوام کادر دور _Text_ Box رو حذف کنم  و فقط  همون  رنگ سفید داخلش باشه  اگه امکانش وجود داره لطفا راهنمای کنید
با تشکر

----------


## daneshjo90

با سلام 

خب دوست عزیز تو قسمت Properties این کارو بکن 

BorderStyle = None

امیدوارم همونی باشه که میخوای 

موفق باشی

----------


## farhad.k.t

آقایhaftado3برای این کار flatstyle باتن رو رویflat بذارید و سپس در flat appearance -BorderColor را روی control تنظیم کنید.

----------


## kazem235

> آقایhaftado3برای این کار flatstyle باتن رو رویflat بذارید و سپس در flat appearance -BorderColor را روی control تنظیم کنید.


میتونه flat appearance_BorderSize رو صفر قرار بده.

----------


## farhad.k.t

ولی وقتی برای رویدادهایی مانندkeypress و ... کدی بنویسید در هنگام اجرا کادر دوباره ظاهر می شود، بهتر است همان رنگ بردر تغییر داده شود.

----------


## kazem235

> ولی وقتی برای رویدادهایی مانندkeypress و ... کدی بنویسید در هنگام اجرا کادر دوباره ظاهر می شود، بهتر است همان رنگ بردر تغییر داده شود.


از این کد استفاده کن
this.button1.FlatAppearance.BorderSize = 0 ;

----------


## nilofar.aln

....................

----------


## nilofar.aln

....................

----------

